# Important Annoucement : SPN Might Be Offline For Few Hours For Necessary Maintenance



## Neutral Singh (Jan 24, 2005)

Fateh Ji

This is to inform everybody that sikhphilosophy.net website might be offline for a few hours in the coming days. This has to be done for very necessary critical server upgradations. This is being down to ensure smooth functioning and also some space for new facilites in coming future.

You are humbly requested to bear with us till such website downtime.

Thanks for your cooperation,

Best Regards
Aman Singh
for SPN Management Staff


----------



## Eclectic (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Important Annoucement : SPN might be offline for few hours for necessary maintena*

Thank you for letting us know.


----------



## Arvind (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Important Annoucement : SPN might be offline for few hours for necessary maintena*

Thanks for the information ji.


----------



## Arvind (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: Important Annoucement : SPN might be offline for few hours for necessary maintena*

I dont see the global announcement at the top now, in fact any page!

Is it taken off?


----------



## Neutral Singh (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: Important Annoucement : SPN might be offline for few hours for necessary maintena*

Yeah !! it was removed so as not to distract the new potential members... but i too think that was a bad idea... so restored...


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jan 29, 2005)

lets hope this outage is short.....spn is so addictive..i have to visit at least twice  a day..so an outage will be hard to bear....BUT what has to be done has to be done.

Reminds me of the Mechanic and the Doctor. The Mechanic was compalining of the "high chrages" of the Doctor for an operation...You know, he told the doctor...you and me do the same job..You open up humans and "repair" them...I open up the car engine and repair them...so why your charges so high ?  Just try and repair a RUNNING Engine...and i will tell you why my charges are higher than yours replied the doctor..

so SPN Sewadaars are "repairing" a running web page....kudos for short outage.

Thanks

jarnail singh


----------



## Neutral Singh (Jan 29, 2005)

Thanks Gyani ji for the much needed encouragement  and SPN family owes it all to the gracious presence of members like yourself.  

We are working on server transfer bit by bit so that the dreaded outage is minimal. Due to slow procedure that we have adopted the outage may occur anytime in this coming week, hopefully its should be relatively a short one. Even this short period might be upto 24 hrs to 36 hrs. The whole precious database of SPN discussions and huge chunks of files on the present server are to shifted manually... hence the delay. 

With the grace of Waheguru, we are trying to keep the outage as short as possible...

Thanks for understanding and encouraging... 

Best Regards


----------



## Arvind (Jan 31, 2005)

Gyani Jarnail Singh said:
			
		

> lets hope this outage is short.....spn is so addictive..i have to visit at least twice a day..so an outage will be hard to bear....BUT what has to be done has to be done.
> jarnail singh


Waheguru  

Your comments made our day Gyani ji.

Best Regards, Arvind.


----------

